# Removal from downed tree in Winter Haven, FL



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice removal as always Pat. Out of repellant huh? Same here. The Fischer's Bee Quick was ordered a month ago and is on back order. Grrrrr. One gets used to using the repellant and then has to revert back to the smoker. It's hard to use the smoker indoors! lol


----------

